# Champions league 12-13 Feb



## OddsPoster (Feb 1, 2013)

Closes  1 X 2  
12 Feb 21:45 Valencia FC - Paris St Germain 2.52 3.20 3.00 +180  
12 Feb 21:45 Celtic FC - Juventus Turin 4.70 3.50 1.85 +185  
13 Feb 21:45 FC Shakhtar Donetsk - Borussia Dortmund 2.60 3.35 2.80 +182  
13 Feb 21:45 Real Madrid - Manchester United 1.73 3.75 5.10 +194


----------



## bestbets (Feb 11, 2013)

Celtic play Juventus in the last 16 of the Champions League on Tuesday and after their emotional heroics in beating Barcelona in the group stage, anything is possible at Celtic Park.

Juventus lead Serie A by five points at the moment while Celtic are unsurprisingly running away with the Scottish Premier League, holding an 18 point advantage. In Celtic’s last three home matches they have scored four goals in each so Juventus will certainly have their work cut out in the caldron that is Celtic Park so the offer of a betting price of 10/1 for Celtic to win and Gary Hooper to score is one not to be sniffed at from William Hill.

If you think Juventus will win the match you can get 11/4 on Giovinco to score in a Juventus win.

Celtic fans will be drooling at the prospect of dumping another European giant into the Celtic Park graveyard on Tuesday night and you could join in their celebrations by betting on this 10/1 special with a free £25 bet from William Hill.

Bet £25 on Gary Hooper to score in a Celtic win with a new William Hill betting account and if the bet wins you will pick up £225, you will also be refunded your £25 if it is your first bet under their sign up promotion. The £25 will be refunded whether the bet wins or loses.

Best Bet: Hooper to score and Celtic to win 10/1 (£25 bet wins £225)


----------



## HowToBet (Feb 12, 2013)

REAL MADRID V MANCHESTER UNITED PREDICTIONS AND PREVIEW: BETTING STATS AND FACTS

Real Madrid are 3rd in la liga with 46 points from 23 matches.  They have won 14, drawn 4 and lost 5 while scoring 58 and conceding 22.  This leaves them 4 points behind second place Atletico and a huge 16 points behind Barcelona.  In the Champions League they finished 2nd in their group behind Borussia Dortmund with 11 points from 6 matches. 

Manchester United are top of the Premiership with 65 points from 26 matches.  They have won 21 games, drawn 2 and lost 3 while scoring 62 goals and conceding 31.  They enjoy a 12 point lead over Manchester City in 2nd and look like winning back the title they lost on the final day of last season.  In the Champions League this year they topped their group with 12 points from 6 games and comfortably qualified ahead of Galatasaray. 

TEAM NEWS AND RUN OF PLAY

This is the undisputed top tie of the round and has all of World football watching on in anticipation.  Two of the World’s biggest and most decorated clubs go head to head in the final 16 of the biggest club competition on the planet.

Real Madrid have had a very poor domestic season so far and find themselves well out of the title race in Spain.  This will allow them to focus all their efforts on this tie however and they’ll have no qualms about resting players in the league if needed.  Madrid have some fabulous player, including arguably one of the top players in the World in Ronaldo.  He was a hero in Manchester before his stunning €94m move to Real Madrid in 2009 and his return will be one of the major stories from the game.

Manchester United have really improved on last season’s team, thanks in part to the signing of one of the best number 9’s in the game in Robin van Persie.  His 19 league goals in 26 matches has him leading scoring in the Premiership and he has been the difference between United and rivals City this year.

REAL MADRID V MANCHESTER UNITED PREDICTIONS: 1X2 BETTING PREVIEW

Real Madrid have been inconsistent this season but at home they have been as dominant as ever and are undefeated through the whole season.  They have beat teams like Ajax, Manchester City and Atletico Madrid and will feel they are favourites over any side at the Bernabeu.  I think on paper Madrid have a stronger side than United and with home advantage they should be big favourites here.  United are always capable of pulling off a shock result though, any team with Rooney and van Persie is going to be dangerous.

I think the best value on offer is for a Madrid home win.  Paddy Power are offering a very generous 1.67 on a Madrid win which I expect to fall before kick-off.  Click here to back it before the price goes!

REAL MADRID V MANCHESTER UNITED PREDICTIONS: ASIAN HANDICAP PREVIEW

If you think United are being undervalued here then the Asian Handicap market gives us a real nice option to back them.

You can find Manchester United +1, which means any draw or United win will win the bet and even a 1 goal United defeat will have our bet refunded.  There are not many games where United would be such an underdog and I expect many people to be snapping up this bet.

Visit bet365 to back Manchester United +1 at 1.95.

REAL MADRID V MANCHESTER UNITED PREDICTIONS: TOTAL GOALS PREVIEW

These teams are two of the best attacking forces on the planet and plenty of goals are expected every time either side takes the field.  Madrid have averaged 2.52 goals per match this year in the league while Manchester United have averaged  2.38 themselves so it is no surprise we see the over as a big favourite here.

I still think there is value available with Betsson who are offering Over 2.5 Goals at 1.62.  You can take this as a risk free bet of up to €100, available only through howtobet.net.  Just click here for details of this totally risk free bet!

REAL MADRID V MANCHESTER UNITED PREDICTIONS AND PREVIEW: SUMMING UP


----------



## HowToBet (Feb 12, 2013)

SHAKHTAR DONETSK V BORUSSIA DORTMUND PREDICTIONS AND PREVIEW: BETTING STATS AND FACTS

Shakhtar are top of the Ukrainian Premier League with 51 poitns from 18 matches.  They have won 17 matches and lost just 1 while scoring 52 goals and conceding 9.  In the Champions League they finished 2nd in their group with 10 points from 6 matches.  They finished 2 points behind Juventus and even on points with Chelsea but finished ahead thanks to a better head to head.

Borussia Dortmund are 2nd in the Bundesliga with 39 points from 21 matches.  They have won 11, drawn 6 and lost 4 while scoring 47 goals and conceding 26.  In the Champions League they topped their group ahead of Real Madrid, Ajax and Manchester City, finishing undefeated with 14 points from 6 matches .

TEAM NEWS AND RUN OF PLAY

The big question of Shakhtar is their lack of competitive match practice due to the Ukrainian league being in a winter break since the start of December.  Shakhtar have tried to keep their match fitness and form up by playing 7 friendlies since mid-January and have performed well, winning 6 and losing 1, but can you replicate the intensity of a competitive match when nothing is at stake?  We will soon see just how prepared the Shakhtar players are for this test.

Dortmund have fallen well behind Bayern Munich in the Bundesliga this season with their lead of 15 points looking insurmountable.  This could actually play to Dortmund’s advantage though as they can concentrate more effort on the Champions League, knowing their challenge to defend the league title is gone.   

SHAKHTAR DONETSK V BORUSSIA DORTMUND PREDICTIONS: 1X2 BETTING PREVIEW

Shakhtar have been dominant at home this season winning 13 of their 14 competitive matches, the one loss coming in the final Champions League group game against Juventus.  They dominated an excellent Chelsea team and deserved to win by more than the 2-1 final score and they won’t be afraid to take on anyone.  Shakhtar know they need a win here to take a lead into the second leg as Dortmund will be favourites at home.

I feel there are questions over Shakhtar’s form and fitness after the winter break but they will have spent the past month preparing everything for this game and they have the quality to match this Dortmund side while at home.

I’ll be backing a Shakhtar home win which is available at 2.60 with Coral, click here to back it now.

SHAKHTAR DONETSK V BORUSSIA DORTMUND PREDICTIONS: ASIAN HANDICAP PREVIEW

If you expect this match to finish in a draw often then you may want to use the Asian Handicap market to hedge against the draw.  You can back Shakhtar +0 which means if the match ends in a draw then you will have your stake refunded.

Visit 188bet to find the top price of 1.86 on Shakhtar +0.

SHAKHTAR DONETSK V BORUSSIA DORTMUND PREDICTIONS: TOTAL GOALS PREVIEW

Shakhtar have averaged 2.89 goals scored per match this season in the league and have been dominant at home.  Dortmund also average a strong 2.24 goals per game this year which is second best in the Bundesliga.  Both teams are excellent going forward and can really punish any defensive mistakes.


----------

